# Transporting fish from LFS...



## Steve Smith (25 Jan 2010)

Just wondering if there was any advice on this slightly different situation.  I visited my new "LFS" yesterday to get a feel for them.  Quite oldschool but great fish selection which all seemed in good condition.

I want to buy some fish soon, but here's the kicker - it's a 3 mile cycle from the shop to home.  I'm wondering if the fish would be OK in a backpack (obviously padded out etc) travelling this way?  I'm a bit concerned about doing it this way.

I wondered if anyone had any thoughts on this?


----------



## AdAndrews (25 Jan 2010)

the only over average lfs in my area is about the same distance away, i often use the thermal bag thingys, should see no problem with a backpack, it will hold the heat if its stuffed with something


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Jan 2010)

Can't see a problem.  Stick a cool bag/box in the backpack to keep the temp even and try not to hit any big bumps or hollows on the way back.  And definitely no BMXing on a skate park or anything!


----------



## a1Matt (25 Jan 2010)

I used to cycle everywhere when I was a teenager.  Buying fish was no exception, it was a 10 mile trip.  Never had any fatalities, but the poor fish used to look extremely stressed when I got them home.


----------



## Hokum (25 Jan 2010)

Or Taxi?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Jan 2010)

Steve

What you want is a Maidenhead Aquatics Thermol Transportation Bag @ Â£4.99 and buy in store.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Jan 2010)

Hokum said:
			
		

> Or Taxi?



Now that's just too darned clever     There is a bus service, but I do like getting around under my own steam.  When it comes to the welfare of the fish though, taxi might be the answer...



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Steve
> 
> What you want is a Maidenhead Aquatics Thermol Transportation Bag @ Â£4.99 and buy in store.
> 
> ...



I have access to some small thermal bags from some supermarket or other, might be too small.  I'll check the MA ones out though!

Thanks all


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
I don't think cycling should be too much of a problem. I use a small zip top cool bag as my fish transporter of choice, I have one which is about 10 litres volume with a shoulder strap (It the one the NT send you when you join).  I put a rigid container (that fits in the base quite snugly) something like a fishing bait box, 1 litre ice cream carton, plastic jug or "tupperware" box etc. and then place the double sealed bag in the  rigid container (already in place in the bottom of the cool bag). To make sure it stays in place I use a couple of pieces of polystyrene packaging (although I have forgotten to bring them once and used newspaper successfully). It's perfect, it's insulated, it's dark and you can pack the bag in so it cant move. 

If it is a LFS that I've never been to before, I always bring some spare tape, plastic bags and elastic bands, this is since I had an impulse purchase in a Garden Centre a couple of years ago and they just put the fish in a single bag, didn't tape the corners of the bag, and didn't have a dark paper or carrier bag I could put the fish into until I got to the checkout.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AdAndrews (26 Jan 2010)

All my shops round me only single bag, tie the bag using a knot and rarely tape the corners


----------



## Hokum (26 Jan 2010)

Maidenhead near me tie then elastic band the bag then flip the bag over slowly so that there are no corners! Then put it in a paper bag then in a shopping bag. Which i then put in a bucket...


----------



## Gill (26 Jan 2010)

I might have some of the MA bags, will have a look. 
And which LFS may this be, is it one i will have gone to before.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Jan 2010)

It's Rosedale Aquatics, in Whitnash  

I had the (dis)pleasure of moving my remaining fish last night.  Got them in a temp setup while I find time to re-scape their normal tank.


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> It's Rosedale Aquatics, in Whitnash
> 
> I had the (dis)pleasure of moving my remaining fish last night.  Got them in a temp setup while I find time to re-scape their normal tank.




Oh Cool. will have to go there next time i am down that way


----------



## tko187 (27 Jan 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I used to cycle everywhere when I was a teenager.  Buying fish was no exception, it was a 10 mile trip.  Never had any fatalities, but the poor fish used to look extremely stressed when I got them home.



So how can you tell if a fish is extremely stressed?


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jan 2010)

tko187 said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say the main things are lack of colour, and, sometimes they stay dead still then swim in erratic darting movements.
Then when put in the tank they hide quickly and do not come out of hiding for some time.

All fish do this to a certain extent, but if it has been a long journey home I seem to notice it more. I wonder what causes it and whether it really matters.  These days I think it could be largely down to them being cold and that with slow acclimatisation it is not a big deal at all.

Just my opinion, far from an expert one


----------



## sanj (31 Jan 2010)

Can i ask what the name of the LFS is?

I used to walk to mine 3-4 miles, usually ok except once when it was very cold. Just make sure yout bag is well insulated. Since the one mishap I used a water bottle and a couple of towels.


----------



## Etherelda (2 Apr 2010)

I've transported new purchases while traveling on my motorbike. I've done the rucksack route with coolbag and fleece blanket round it, and once, after a very impulse purchase, managed to fit the bag down my jumper nestled on my boobs, aka kangaroo method, under a windstopping jacket. I was hoping my body temp would keep them warm, it seemed to work. I've got a top box now, but I suppose an ideal method would be those pizza delivery mopeds with insulated top boxes, but then I'd never be seen dead on a moped. OH is a mod though!


----------



## gratts (2 Apr 2010)

Your fish will have travelled thousands and thousands of miles, often from South America or the far east. Providing the fish are suitably packed (which they should be, if coming from any semi-decent LFS) they'll be absolutely fine with no special care! All this extra attention to try and maintain temperatures, while it can't do any harm, is largely unnecessary. You should feel the temperature of the water fish arrive in after 48-72 hours of traveling for import - physically cold to the touch, and even things like discus come through unscathed.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Apr 2010)

Etherelda said:
			
		

> ...and once, after a very impulse purchase, managed to fit the bag down my jumper nestled on my boobs, aka kangaroo method, under a windstopping jacket. I was hoping my body temp would keep them warm, it seemed to work.



  

must... think... clean... thoughts...


----------



## tomsteer (4 Apr 2010)

You shouldnt have a problem, cool bags are probably the way to go, Iive transported fished from Fifie in scotland to the midlands (6 hour drive) without any problems.


----------

